# Do work think you are mad cycling in this weather?



## chipmonster (31 Oct 2008)

Alot of staff at work think I am mad cycling in, especially when its freezing. Everytime, I have my cycle hat on and high vis jacket, I can see in them thinking that guy is mad.

Do get the odd one saying wow admire you for cycling?

How is it like at your workplace?


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2008)

Same here - mostly admiration. TBH I like it when it's freezing - right clothing etc. Just great when you are sitting at lights (when warmed up) and steam is pouring off you.....

One colleague thought I'd lost it when I started cycling in the 32 miles (64 return) once a week to my old job...... that was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## zacklaws (31 Oct 2008)

They offered to run me home last night, freezing cold and pouring with rain, I just looked at them puzzled and said "Why!"


----------



## palinurus (31 Oct 2008)

Usually yes. When there was that bit of snow earlier this week I got a bit of that.

Did you cycle in today?

-Yup. Beautiful it was.

Isn't it dangerous?

-I hope not.

I sometimes get offers of lifts too when it's nasty. I look at them as if _they're_ nuts then I turn 'em down.


----------



## spandex (31 Oct 2008)

Given who I work for they try and get you to ride and I don't have a licence, they know I'm mad so they just alone.


----------



## jassy-x (31 Oct 2008)

...most people in my workplace find it an ordeal to walk a few yards to thier cars in this weather....so they look at me as being way of the scale in the madness stakes.....although in saying that since I have always been known over the last 20 years as the guy who cycles, runs and goes to the gym at lunchbreaks etc.....most of them consider it as normal for me now and would be more surprised if I didn't...


----------



## GrahamG (31 Oct 2008)

There enough cycle commuters in Bristol for it to be considered a fairly normal means of getting to work regardless of the weather. Looking at the number of bikes locked up in the car park, it seems that 'fair weather' commuters make up a small proportion of cyclists.


----------



## Maizie (31 Oct 2008)

I don't think they think that I'm any madder - they think I'm mad to be cycling in, full stop. Now it's dark and cold, they just seem to focus on dark and cold, rather than the distance, or the getting sweaty, or the "dangerousness"...

Which is a shame, actually. I'd got used to people being horrified over the distance and had developed a standard conversation:
Them: "You cycle in?!"
Me: "Yes, but only a couple of times a week at the moment"
Them: "Where from?"
Me: "[Next town up the road a bit]"
Them (looking horrified): "How far is that?"
Me (in a wonderfully self-deprecating tone): "Oh, it's not that far, just over ten miles each way".
Them: <sputter>


----------



## yorkshiregoth (31 Oct 2008)

I have just over 100 staff under me and every single one of us gets free travel on the tube and bus. Only one other colleague cycles (7 miles each way). 81 staff drive to and from work. 4 live within walking distance and the remainder actually use public transport.


----------



## cheadle hulme (31 Oct 2008)

81 drive? Thats bizarre. Presumably the place of work is a transport depot or station ie the public transport goes directly there?


----------



## yorkshiregoth (31 Oct 2008)

Yes, it is a tube station with 3 other stations less than 10 minutes walk as well as a bus station 1 minute away.


----------



## palinurus (31 Oct 2008)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Yes, it is a tube station with 3 other stations less than 10 minutes walk as well as a bus station 1 minute away.




!​


----------



## jimboalee (31 Oct 2008)

No. One of the temp girls is HOT.


----------



## Downward (31 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ...most people in my workplace find it an ordeal to walk a few yards to thier cars in this weather....so they look at me as being way of the scale in the madness stakes.....although in saying that since I have always been known over the last 20 years as the guy who cycles, runs and goes to the gym at lunchbreaks etc.....most of them consider it as normal for me now and would be more surprised if I didn't...




Saying that the Ride to work I was toastie warm although it was 1 Degree.
The walk from Locker/Shower Room to work (5 minutes) was freezing.
Could do with a big thick coat in the locker but it is way to small so I end up wearing cyling jacket over shirt.


----------



## mrfacetious (2 Nov 2008)

i'm glad to see so many people commute no matter what the weather. I do try to get a ride over to school on the bike once a week but it is a hard ride - most other people live within a couple of miles. None of them cycle and complain that they have to wait for the bus when they finish all their lessons early.. I think a lot more people should be on bikes or some other self-sufficient transport. Most people are amazed that somebody would do that on a bike... they think it's weird.. i think they're weird..
Ditto downward- wear sensible clothing and you'll feel like you're sitting at a fireplace. i love it!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Nov 2008)

zacklaws said:


> They offered to run me home last night, freezing cold and pouring with rain, I just looked at them puzzled and said "Why!"


I've had that once or twice.

The members of my team are used to me now so rarely comment, though I do get the odd "lovely day for it" or "isn't it a bit too cold" by people from other companies that share our building. Usually followed by a, "but I bet it's a lovely way to get to work; wish I was brave / mad enough to do it" which is then followed by the excuse as to why they can't ..


----------



## Over The Hill (3 Nov 2008)

Can’t think who said it (perhaps Billy Connelly) but …….

There is no such thing as bad weather, only the wrong clothes. 



That said I got soaked on Saturday but it was still great.


----------



## HLaB (3 Nov 2008)

I've had the odd comment in the past, did you cycle in that, etc usually when its extremely wet or windy not so much in the cold, its usually cold here so nobody is concerned about that. 
In our office of around 40, I'm the only 356 days a year cyclist but I am usually joined by at least 1 or 2 people most days and we only have around 9-10 regular drivers the rest are PT. One of my colleagues has just got a new bike through cyclescheme so our cyclist ratio is on the increase. Car use is contrained by lack of parking otherwise I'm sure more people would drive.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2008)

Cold, clear weather is absolutely my favourite cycling weather. I even like serious rain. There's nothing better than getting home and warm after scything through a massive downpour.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Nov 2008)

never mind in bad weather, there are people here who think i'm mad for cycling the 5 miles each way in good weather (one reasonably close colleague assumed i couldn't drive ).

never mind, no more queuing for the shower in the changing rooms now the usual all staff emails offering to share a lift have gone out from those who are locking up their commuter bike for the winter.


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (3 Nov 2008)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Yes, it is a tube station with 3 other stations less than 10 minutes walk as well as a bus station 1 minute away.




jeez thats a bit disgraceful, i'd fine them if i had my way.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Nov 2008)

Priscilla Parsley said:


> jeez thats a bit disgraceful, i'd fine them if i had my way.


You'd love my colleague that lives approximately 1 mile from our office and drives it every day. And then moans about the price of fuel and "all this bl**dy traffic".


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (3 Nov 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> You'd love my colleague that lives approximately 1 mile from our office and drives it every day. And then moans about the price of fuel and "all this bl**dy traffic".




!!!!!!!!!!!!!! must be punished!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Nov 2008)

Priscilla Parsley said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!! must be punished!


I like to think that the way he gets out of breath walking across the office to talk to anyone and has to stretch to reach his keyboard due to not being able to get his chair near his desk for some reason is punishment enough. 

But it's probably not. Not really. Am I a bad person?


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (3 Nov 2008)

hmmm yes poor health is pretty bad punishment, quite sad really. 

"Without health, there is no point. To anything." ~Everett Mámor


----------



## monnet (3 Nov 2008)

I love cycling in winter. The feeling of being all wrapped up in the right gear. I get to work shower, and into my lovely dry clothes and bounce up the stairs while everyone else comes in slightly damp from walking through the drizzle from the bus stop/car park. Absolutely great. 

When I started my colleagues didn't think cycling in was unusual (a fair few people cycle at our place) but when I told them that I cycled 8 miles in and 9miles home people started getting maps out to show me that it's only a couple of miles through town. When I told them I went the long way as it's nicer, bit of a leg stretch and helps keep the mileage up they looked at me very strangely.


----------



## longers (3 Nov 2008)

I'm getting fed up with people at work who complain* about how cold/wet/windy it is when they've had to walk 30 yds to their car, get in, drive to work and then walk maybe 100 yds across the car park. My heart bleeds for them, the poor souls .

*They've been doing it a bit lot recently.


----------



## Bollo (3 Nov 2008)

I managed to kick off the bike-2-work at our place and a few people took it up "but only when the weather's nice." Respect to them, because they've all been pedalling in during the recent autumnal weather.


----------



## Downward (3 Nov 2008)

monnet said:


> I love cycling in winter. The feeling of being all wrapped up in the right gear. I get to work shower, and into my lovely dry clothes and bounce up the stairs while everyone else comes in slightly damp from walking through the drizzle from the bus stop/car park. Absolutely great.
> 
> When I started my colleagues didn't think cycling in was unusual (a fair few people cycle at our place) but when I told them that I cycled 8 miles in and 9miles home people started getting maps out to show me that it's only a couple of miles through town. When I told them I went the long way as it's nicer, bit of a leg stretch and helps keep the mileage up they looked at me very strangely.



Hehe Sadly I keep my clothes in a locker so getting dressed they feel cold and damp - No wonder the ride in is more pleasant than the 5 minute walk to work !


----------



## Downward (3 Nov 2008)

Bollo said:


> I managed to kick off the bike-2-work at our place and a few people took it up "but only when the weather's nice." Respect to them, because they've all been pedalling in during the recent autumnal weather.




Ironically it has been better weather in October than over all of the summer


----------



## Irishrebel (4 Nov 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> You'd love my colleague that lives approximately 1 mile from our office and drives it every day. And then moans about the price of fuel and "all this bl**dy traffic".



I've one better than that. Some years ago, we lived on a country road just half a mile from my son's primary school. I'd only drive him in the wettest weather, but any time I was walking, a parent would stop and offer a lift, looking very perplexed when I said, "No, thanks, it's a lovely day!" One parent lived even closer, about 500 yards from the school, and every morning, drove out her driveway, trying to find a parking place at the school, then driving a further 500 yards to the racecourse to turn around and drive back through the school traffic. She could have walked it quicker, I assure you!

The whole problem with our nation is not "our love affair with our car" - it's our infantile, clinging dependence on having four wheels permanently attached to us!!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (4 Nov 2008)

Irishrebel said:


> I've one better than that <snip> She could have walked it quicker, I assure you!
> 
> The whole problem with our nation is not "our love affair with our car" - it's our infantile, clinging dependence on having four wheels permanently attached to us!!


Fair enough, that beats me. Though he does pay a fiver a time pay-as-you-go for a gym session once a week to walk a mile on a GP referral 'cos he's dangerously overweight and has all sorts of attendant health issues. The gym is approx 500yards from his house; word is he drives (2 miles each way 'cos it's the long way round) to and from those sessions. 

As an aside, one of the estates I ride through on my way to work has a "walking bus" scheme for the school run. Which is kinda nice: the kids all point and wave as I ride past. But this morning I saw someone drop their child off at the walking bus in the car. Missing the point somewhat do you think?


----------



## Flyingfox (4 Nov 2008)

Following in the footsteps of another girl at work I've only really started cycling since the summer. The other girl had a nasty accident a few months ago and hasn't been able to cycle since, but I've continued. The people at work have nothing but admiration, and actually comment that I'm so much more cheerful when I've cycled in


----------



## monnet (4 Nov 2008)

Flyingfox said:


> Following in the footsteps of another girl at work I've only really started cycling since the summer. The other girl had a nasty accident a few months ago and hasn't been able to cycle since, but I've continued. The people at work have nothing but admiration, and actually comment that I'm so much more cheerful when I've cycled in



I'm certainly much more cheery when I cycle in. And even if I've had a bad day at work the ride home invariably means I've got it all out of my system by the time I get home (especially if I go the long way home).


----------



## saddlesoar (4 Nov 2008)

If rain is forecast a colleague asks me regularly if I have seen the weather report when I cycle in. I say yes, that is what my wet weather gear is for. She accuses me of "losing the plot".


----------



## gbb (4 Nov 2008)

This last weeks had a couple of chilly mornings...but it's nothing compared with whats to come...positively balmy 

A couple of girls at work keep saying...'Oh God, you must be so cold'...

'This is nothing'....'i'm probaby warmer than you are'


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2008)

Bollo said:


> I managed to kick off the bike-2-work at our place and a few people took it up "but only when the weather's nice." Respect to them, because they've all been pedalling in during the recent autumnal weather.


Our scheme started last month and a few people have taken it up but so far its been cold and dry, it'll be interesting to see if they keep it up all winter.


----------



## Bollo (4 Nov 2008)

HLaB said:


> Our scheme started last month and a few people have taken it up but so far its been cold and dry, it'll be interesting to see if they keep it up all winter.


It seems as though the bug has bit with a couple of them as they've managed to pedal through the recent rain and wind. The funniest (but best) is a young petrol-headed gent who claimed he'd only come in during the good weather and that he didn't want to spend more than £150 in total. Roll on about 4 months and he gets more wiggle boxes than me and is eyeing a road bike.

I am the Nick-O-Teen of bikes. Mwaaa mwaaa ha ha!!!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

Bollo said:


> It seems as though the bug has bit with a couple of them as they've managed to pedal through the recent rain and wind. The funniest (but best) is a young petrol-headed gent who claimed he'd only come in during the good weather and that he didn't want to spend more than £150 in total. Roll on about 4 months and he gets more wiggle boxes than me and is eyeing a road bike.
> 
> I am the Nick-O-Teen of bikes. Mwaaa mwaaa ha ha!!!


Not so fast Nick-O-Teen, with my x-ray vision I can see the harm cycling does to people's wallets.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

saddlesoar said:


> If rain is forecast a colleague asks me regularly if I have seen the weather report when I cycle in. I say yes, that is what my wet weather gear is for. She accuses me of "losing the plot".


Yep, the chap who drives the mile to work used to take great delight in pointing out to me that it is raining / is going to rain.  Once he realised that I didn't actually care, however - and it took a while for it to sink in - he seems to have given it up.


----------



## Irishrebel (5 Nov 2008)

Bollo said:


> Roll on about 4 months and he gets more wiggle boxes than me and is eyeing a road bike.



Newbie question: What on earth is a wiggle box?


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

Irishrebel said:


> Newbie question: What on earth is a wiggle box?


Wiggle are an Internet seller of cycling bits and bobs. I'm expecting a box from them any minute now ..


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Nov 2008)

Hrmm the amount of bikes in the cycle shed at work doesn't seem to bare much correlation to the weather. Seems to vary alot, but almost just people chosing between the bike and whatever else at random.

Did notice was getting in much much less damp during the recent cold snap, was quite nice. Now it's 10C warmer arriving absolutely soaked, although the manflu going round might also have soemthing to do with that.


----------



## AdamBlade (5 Nov 2008)

Out of 320 staff that work in my office, I am the only cyclist. There have been a few others, 2 or 3, during the summer but they have stopped now the weather has got a little damp!

Tried getting work to start Cycle-to-Work scheme but doesn't look like they are going to do it. I'll carry on cycling though. It's much better for the family bacause I can get rid of all the stresses before I get home


----------



## palinurus (5 Nov 2008)

There are currently four bikes in our bike shed. At midnight today there will be three and we don't run a nightshift.

All locked up and slowly getting rustier.


----------



## Irishrebel (5 Nov 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> The gym is approx 500yards from his house; word is he drives (2 miles each way 'cos it's the long way round) to and from those sessions.



And they think WE are mad!!!


----------



## BSA (5 Nov 2008)

People at work seem to admire me for using the bike. It's the wife that thinks im mad! She just doesnt understand why anyone would voluntarily go out in the current weather. I guess you have to live it to understand it.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

Irishrebel said:


> And they think WE are mad!!!


Well, quite. He's paying approx £5 a session - once a week I think - for "exercise" he could get 10 times a week just by walking to and from work.


----------



## MarkF (5 Nov 2008)

My staff think I am mental for cycling in this weather because it's cold/wet/windy etc etc they also think cycling is a stupid thing for a 46 year old to do anyway.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

MarkF said:


> My staff think I am mental for cycling in this weather because it's cold/wet/windy etc etc they also think cycling is a stupid thing for a 46 year old to do anyway.


Oh Gawd no!! My father in law regularly uses his bike to get to the nearest town (approx 5 miles) .. and he's 71. When he doesn't ride, he walks .. usually when the mother in law is going with him: she can't ride a bike.


----------



## hulver (5 Nov 2008)

I get the odd funny look and comment.

As I only live 3 miles from work I feel awful on the days when I drive instead of cycling. It's insane to drive a car 3 miles, but I do sometimes want to get home really quickly or pick up a load of heavy shopping.

They all thought I was mad to cycle the other day when it was absolutely teeming down with rain.

There is one woman who drives to work every day, even in summer. She lives about 300 yards from the office. I can see her house out of my window. Then she drives home every lunch time to take the dog for a walk.

I think she's the mad one.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

These sort of threads often evolve into "how lazy are people and how much do they love their cars?" *. It makes me want to , and  all at the same time. Not to mention .

Still, here's to all of us  .. the only REALLY sensible ones. 

* Edit: usually aided by me !!


----------



## hulver (5 Nov 2008)

Ah, what's the point of cycling if you can't feel smug and superior. 

Got to have something to make up for the extra 10 minutes faffing you have to do to get changed at the start and end of every ride to work.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Nov 2008)

Think I'm Mad? No they actually make me use my bike (Ok, I could walk but that's not an option)


----------



## yello (5 Nov 2008)

There's a little bit of disingenuousness on this thread... and why not. Look, you love it! 

All this 'my colleagues think I'm weird' stuff - it's recognition and we (all of us, cyclist or no) lap it up. I know, I've been there too. You've just got to perfect that 'what are you talking about?' furrowed brow for those moments just to heighten that all-in-a-day's-work superior feeling!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

yello said:


> There's a little bit of disingenuousness on this thread... and why not. Look, you love it!
> 
> All this 'my colleagues think I'm weird' stuff - it's recognition and we (all of us, cyclist or no) lap it up. I know, I've been there too. You've just got to perfect that 'what are you talking about?' furrowed brow for those moments just to heighten that all-in-a-day's-work superior feeling!


It's a fair cop. Guilty as charged.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Nov 2008)

Well I don't work but the cycle group I volunteer with think I am crazy cycling twenty miles each way to an event at which a group will cycle a max of 5 miles.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Nov 2008)

+1


Lazy-Commuter said:


> It's a fair cop. Guilty as charged.


----------



## grhm (7 Nov 2008)

Last monday (I think - when it was cold for the frst time in a while, not scrape-the-windscreen cold but coldish) I had one comment of "Isn't it too cold to be cycling?" I responded that it was indeed chilly, "... Look I've even had to put on trousers today, as I've been in shorts till now. It's not *cold* yet - last winter when I didn't have space in the shed I kept my bike outside and had to chip the ice of the saddle and braking surfaces before coming in - thats cold, today was just a little brisk".

She's not said anything about the cold since  (and I'm slightly too warm in trousers and considering going back to shorts or 3/4 length shorts)


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (7 Nov 2008)

We had quite a heavy downpour first thing this morning. Luckily it was all over with by the time I left home so I just had spray off the roads to deal with. I got the "you're brave" comment from a guy from another company resident in our building as I arrived, followed up by the "but you won't be doing it for much longer will you, once it gets cold" .. I pointed out that I've still got quite a few layers to add to keep me warm.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Nov 2008)

since I work for myself, and I know I am mad, I haven't a leg to stand on 

that said I have started using my bike to get around to clients, about a 20 mile radius, and I have received a varied reception but mainly a very positive one.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2008)

I use it to commute between sites - my first expenses went in for 90 odd bike miles - raised a few eye brows when I submitted it to my boss at the start of an accountant's meeting....... totally legit, and saves my organisation money on bus or mileage.....

I even only claim the official mileage between the sites - I actually go a slightly longer, but faster and less traffic route....

Would love to see the person trying to code it for payment....bet they've not had many bike business miles.


----------



## Losidan (8 Nov 2008)

Maizie said:


> I don't think they think that I'm any madder - they think I'm mad to be cycling in, full stop. Now it's dark and cold, they just seem to focus on dark and cold, rather than the distance, or the getting sweaty, or the "dangerousness"...
> 
> Which is a shame, actually. I'd got used to people being horrified over the distance and had developed a standard conversation:
> Them: "You cycle in?!"
> ...


absolutely love having that conversation! I ride on a lunch time currently instead of commuting due to circumstances. Still get the odd quizicale look and I am certain sniggers behind my back...for my part though I am the guy laughing, even in this weather. Nowt better than 30-40 mins in the saddle to take the stress away from a shitty morning at work


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (10 Nov 2008)

The weather's not great here today: raining a fair bit at the moment and predicted to get a whole bunch worse later, accompanied by strong winds .. so it should be an "interesting" ride home.

Still, I only got a bit damp and at least I wasn't sitting in the over-a-mile-long-in-both-lanes queue on the bypass this morning; even though the bridleway that runs parallel to it which I use is a coupla dozen yards away I could still almost smell the stress.  was me all the way down.

Downside was the surrounding smaller roads which I also use were much busier and the extra people were all off their heads on stress and adrenaline as they tried to fight their way round the holdup.


----------



## summerdays (10 Nov 2008)

I think I was mad - totally totally soaked (and I can report that my new Sealskin gloves - those very expensive ones do let in rain eventually). It wasn't too windy - just very wet - that continuous stuff that seeps in through any gap eventually.


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Nov 2008)

User1314 said:


> I get paid 20p a mile.
> 
> Get a few quid a month.



We can also claim 20p a mile, but up to a maximum of something like 5 miles a day. One of my colleagues cycled 8 miles to a meeting on the other side of the Humber Bridge saving £5.40 in bridge toll but there was still no leeway.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Nov 2008)

The ride home was grim Today - dark, wet, windy! Looks like I picked a good weekend to change from 35mm to 28mm tyres... pretty un-nerving ride


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Nov 2008)

I just rode about a mile to and from my local ASDA. Took a back route and twice cycled through puddles deeper than the pedals. My brakes are crap in teh wet at the best of times. Still all good fun 


Sittingduck said:


> The ride home was grim Today - dark, wet, windy! Looks like I picked a good weekend to change from 35mm to 28mm tyres... pretty un-nerving ride


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (11 Nov 2008)

Last night wasn't as bad as I'd expected .. last Thursday was worse. It wasn't good, but it wasn't as bad as all that. Still, the ground in the little track leading into the woods proper on the way home has obviously had enough rain: it was one huge mud-soup puddle. Bizarrely, the woods themselves are not as bad.

Still, nice big tailwind on the way in today ..


----------



## k turner (11 Nov 2008)

Newbie here. Sold my car in June and got a bike. Do you still ride in the ice? I would prefer that to walking it is just so much easier. I have sorted out the gloves problem and so still enjoying my riding.

I always have too many layers on and sweat like mad, glasses always steam up when I get in or go in the shops. Would never get a car again now kids are grown and left home. Just dont need one.

This will be my first winter.

PS I am finding the strong winds hard.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Nov 2008)

I NEVER cycle in ice. Even when I drove Ice scared me so on two wheels, no way. As for layers, thin thermal wear is the way to go. The glasses steaming up is something I have not found a solution to, neither is watery eyes caused by a blast of icy air.


----------



## palinurus (11 Nov 2008)

If it's likely to be icy I stick to the routes that get gritted and get plenty traffic. It's not so pleasant but it beats getting the bus.


----------



## k turner (11 Nov 2008)

So I can go on gritted roads?


----------



## 4F (11 Nov 2008)

palinurus said:


> If it's likely to be icy I stick to the routes that get gritted and get plenty traffic. It's not so pleasant but it beats getting the bus.



Hmm I have 7 miles before I get to the roads that are gritted


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (11 Nov 2008)

k turner said:


> So I can go on gritted roads?


Should be OK.

I've never done ice on two wheels, but can imagine it. If you slide in a car (or a trike !), you've got at least some chance of getting it back or if you can't get it back under control you'll just keep sliding until you hit the kerb or a wall or something.

On two wheels, you'll just fall off.


----------



## Fiona N (11 Nov 2008)

When I lived in Switzerland and it snowed, I used to use all the forest and farm tracks I could find to make a nearly complete off-road journey as the roads are way too dangerous in snow. The Swiss may get snow every winter but it doesn't make them any better at driving in it and winter tyres are supposed to be a compound that works better at low temperatures not, as some people seem to think, studded tyres.

Years ago (late '80's) I use to commute by bike between Woking and near Sunbury. It was about 20km ride as I recall. Often I used to see a bloke who was in the same office and who drove every day - Woking, Chertsey, M25 M3 (I think) etc. If the traffic wasn't perfectly free flowing, I usually beat him to the office. This used to distress him so much that he'd accuse me of being late (as I'd collected my clothes and gone to get a shower) despite the fact that he got there after me (and he left every night at 4.45pm on the dot, a couple of hours before I usually left). He was still doing it after 3 years. Sad


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2008)

I usually walk to the main road - about 3-4 mins walk if the road is frosted/iced.

I have come off on gritted roads at considerable speed (30 mph) - so be wary, look for anything 'glistening' and take it easy. I came off 3 x on that day - I looked a bit of a mess when I got to work !!


----------



## palinurus (11 Nov 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Hmm I have 7 miles before I get to the roads that are gritted



I live in a town centre right next to an A-road, handy.


----------



## yenrod (11 Nov 2008)

chipmonster said:


> Alot of staff at work think I am mad cycling in, especially when its freezing. Everytime, I have my cycle hat on and high vis jacket, I can see in them thinking that guy is mad.
> 
> Do get the odd one saying wow admire you for cycling?
> 
> How is it like at your workplace?



There is 5 in my placeofwork and all are carjobs cept me as i mostly bus it but when its not raining i'll ride it - and they where, when i 1st rode it, unnerved: as I was basically or revealed myself as _the enemy_.

But now they are still aware of my cycling situ. never has any of them commended me for riding in.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (13 Nov 2008)

i love cycling into work and peoples faces say it all when i go in sweating "did you ride in yes" dont you get cold? does it look like it? alot of people find it hard to walk to there cars and walk to the corner shop people are just lazy with cars.


----------



## Downward (13 Nov 2008)

Tonight I had the choice of Bike or Car (It was Dark, Raining and getting Foggy) so I chose the Bike.

Last night someone said isn't it cold and I replied no it's a lovely warm evening - Are people getting nesh ?


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2008)

Folk think it's cold because they aren't exercising - my wife's friend thinks I'm crazy - "you're not riding in this".......'erm a bit windy and the occasional shower, fairly mild.....


----------



## Downward (13 Nov 2008)

fossyant said:


> Folk think it's cold because they aren't exercising - my wife's friend thinks I'm crazy - "you're not riding in this".......'erm a bit windy and the occasional shower, fairly mild.....




You don't feel the light rain and people don't get your layered up so don't get cold either.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (14 Nov 2008)

I had my first "isn't it too dark for cycling" last night, as I left the office in my bright yellow jacket with red flashing LED light on the back of my helmet to go and get on my bike eqiupped with another solid red LED on the back and two lights up front, supplemented with a head torch.

Er no, it's not ..


----------



## Iainj837 (14 Nov 2008)

I went on a training course last winter, and one of the ladys on the course said to me are you still cycling I said yes in fact I cycled to the course, she said where did you cycle from I told her where from she didn't belive me untill she saw my bike parked outside


----------



## Iainj837 (14 Nov 2008)

in fact I work on the relief team and up to now I have been using the car, due not having the bike road worthy a new place I have been going to is about 10 miles away and i will be cycling there


----------



## Fnaar (14 Nov 2008)

I don't always cycle to work, but now and again, when the fancy takes me and I'm not too rushed to be there for a certain time... went to one of those "all day" meetings recently, cycled 17 miles to get there (and of course back again later). One woman was so shocked when she asked me over coffee how far I'd cycled in, that it seemed to affect the rest of her day...


----------

